# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  ПРАЗДНИК НЕПОСЛУШАНИЯ - детский блок (гадание на первенца) – от дуэта Д.Евочки

## Львовна

*ПРАЗДНИК НЕПОСЛУШАНИЯ* - _детский блок (гадание на первенца) – от дуэта Д.Евочки_


_…Все родители мечтают о том, чтобы дети у них были тихими, послушными, играли на скрипочке… ну или хотя бы вышивали крестиком. Но – мечтать, как говорится, не вредно. В реальности  абсолютно все дети обожают пошалить. И делают это они качественно и профессионально!   Поэтому, устроим ПРАЗДНИК ДЕТСКОГО НЕПОСЛУШАНИЯ  прямо на банкете. Баловаться будем так, чтобы при просмотре свадебного видео будущие дети молодых имели полное право  возмущенно сказать: « И эти люди запрещают нам ковыряться в носу?!» В общем, весело гадаем на пол первенца по-новому!_
                                                         [img]http://*********ru/9741123.jpg[/img]


КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ: две команды по 7 человек + весь зал

ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.

ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 20-25 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1800

РЕКВИЗИТ: минимальный и доступный

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (16.05.2016), Окрыленная (16.05.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (16.05.2016), Ураган (16.05.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

девули ..только для свадьбы?

----------

Львовна (16.05.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*дюймовка*, Нинуль, если убрать элемент гадания ( а это совершенно не сложно, т. е. пару слов в подводках заменить)- то на юбилей и на выпускной можно :Ok:

----------

дюймовка (17.05.2016)

----------


## Татка Натка

Родные мои, как же я горжусь, что с вами знакома! Иначе всю жизнь провела бы в тьме ползунков и горшков))) Шутки шутками - но все варианты гадания опостылели до невозможности. А ЭТО.... Девочки мои, это реально нереально шедеврально! Зал орет так, что не верится - взрослые же, приличные, казалось бы люди))) Все-таки детство не перестает играть никогда - и это был выстрел просто в яблочко! На свадьбу - поднимает людей без дикого противостояния на М и Ж, бесспорно, буду делать на выпускные - поскольку тоже стрельнет, нет ни капли сомнения. Дети-выпускники, они такие взрослые, что иногда кажется, не вырастут никогда))) И этот блок даст им почувствовать себя большими  и дерзкими)))  Так что просто ооооочень вовремя написали  эту круть, в преддверии сезона, когда надо удивлять! Спасибо за ваш талант, за совершенно непредсказуемый взгляд на очевидные вещи. у всех под носом, а заметили и сделали бриллиант - ВЫ! Люблю, ценю, скучаю!

----------

дюймовка (18.05.2016), Львовна (17.05.2016), Татьянка (17.05.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

*Татка Натка*,  :Vah:  :Yahoo:  Какая я довольнааааяяяяя не передать словами, что МАСТЕР твоего уровня заценил эту штучку!!!!  Я тоже буду юзать на всех мероприятиях. Начало( само гадание) выкину, вверну пару других слов- и ОПА!!! Новый блок!!! :Grin:  Сами не думали изначально, что получится универсалка. Спасибо еще раз огромное за высокую оценку :Vishenka 33: , старались. :Blush2:

----------

дюймовка (18.05.2016), Львовна (17.05.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Татка Натка*, Спасибоооо!!!!! Я уже делала частично этот материал на юбилее- просто СУПЕР зашло!!!! Ура-ура, что и тебе понравился блочек!!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------

дюймовка (18.05.2016), Татьянка (17.05.2016)

----------

